# My 6 cats.



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Downloaded a new software, a few days ago and was playing with it - making some pictures etc..... and I made these 

Alfie, my Nan's cat... her neighbour across the road found him, and took him to my Nan has her OH wouldn't let her keep him. Anyway, he was very dehydrated and starving so my nan took him to the vets to make sure he had no problems and she's now kept him :cornut: *this happened just before Christmas* 
































































Hope you all like them  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

Beautiful cats Karen and beautiful pics....xxxx....


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks ....


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

brilliant pictures, what gorgeous cats,xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

lovely pictures. Your cats are all gorgeous and you've got some great expressions on their faces there!


----------



## Pets Paws (Dec 6, 2008)

Great presentation of these lovely cats.

What sofware did you use?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

gorgeous cats and fantastic pictures


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

They are lovely, great pics xxx


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Simply gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Pets Paws said:


> Great presentation of these lovely cats.
> 
> What sofware did you use?


Aw thanks all for your comments!! :thumbup:

And the software I used is called, Photoscape! Really good  xx..


----------



## pettpaintings (Dec 18, 2008)

Lovely cats great ways of presenting your pics too xx


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Lovely photos of gorgeous cats.


----------



## MurphyMoo (Nov 29, 2008)

Aww bless there lil cotton socks  bet they thought they had gone to heaven!! They look lke lovely cats


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

They are so gorgeous, lovely way of showing them off too.

Izzie


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw thanks xxxxxxx


----------

